# Steve Ku collection and general pics



## malakye666 (Nov 11, 2010)

Here it is if you are a fan of Steve's work show us your pics.


----------



## malakye666 (Mar 11, 2011)

All those great pic's are gone. Please repost them they looked great.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll miss this one greatly!!! One of the most visually stunning lights I've had the pleasure of owning. 
So beautiful in fact that it was always kept in a pelican case inside my safe and only used around the house.
All of my titanium lights have been users except this one.

I have a 38DD mounted with my keys. So small, and very handy to have on me at all times.
Steves lights are amazing! The quality of machining and attention to detail shows in all his lights.


----------



## JMP (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice pic DaFAb here is mine. She's for sale now... PS. Does anyone know how to remove a Ti clip on a Ti LF2XT button?


----------



## hazna (Mar 30, 2011)

Is that a stonewashed version?


----------



## JMP (Mar 31, 2011)

hazna said:


> Is that a stonewashed version?


 
Hi, No this is a "random/rough" texture, then anodized gold by forum member SaberWolf.

ps. any advice on my clip question above?


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 31, 2011)

JMP, wasn't that Luke Skywalkers light from the first Star Wars? Man, these are some real beauties!


----------



## JMP (Mar 31, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> JMP, wasn't that Luke Skywalkers light from the first Star Wars? Man, these are some real beauties!


 
Indeed, but it was mine first. He got the old one when I got the upgrade


----------



## swa819 (Mar 31, 2011)

>


Can I get some info on that small flashlight?

It looks so cool!!!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Mar 31, 2011)

~
hey JMP ... you asked .... how to remove a Ti clip on a Ti LF2XT button?

Don't you just unscrew the ring cap that surrounds the button ?

That's how my LF2XT comes apart , to access the clip holding area .

But I only have a standard/stock wire clip . Try to unscrew the endcap .

and BTW ... Hiro Protagonist will buy your Ti clip if you don't like it ,
He's been lookin to buy one for many months .

~


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi TMG!

Thanks for looking out for me :wave: I finally found a Ti LF2XT clip... attached to a Ti LF2XT :twothumbs However, I'm still looking for a few more. 

Here are my Steve Ku lights:






Beautiful knurling and construction!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 8, 2011)

~

Hi Hiro ,

Yes ... I'm always looking out for you ... GOOD FRIEND !

If I see any more parts I will speak up for you and let you know .

That is a nice collection you have - glad you found a Ti clip finally .

I am really enjoying my LF2XT ..... thanks to YOU !

I'm just too cheap to buy the whole thing made out of Ti .

Take care .. Hiro

~


----------



## Light11 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Hiro,

Very nice collection!
Now i know who's got all the LF2XT's




Hiro Protagonist said:


> Here are my Steve Ku lights:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Light11 (Apr 10, 2011)

Another Steve Ku fan.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi light11,

That's funny! I'm Junior Varsity compared to the Varsity Level guys like compasillo, MeMyselfAndI, and you.

Heck, I only have 1 ti LF2XT clip and an incomplete ti LF2XT! :shakehead

lovecpf. :grouphug:


----------



## pugga (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Apr 30, 2011)

Here are some updated Steve Ku collection photos:


----------



## stoli67 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ah two third run LF2XTs..... You are truly blessed!


Two of these are Steves!


----------



## JMP (May 3, 2011)

Nice pics everyone!!!


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Jun 14, 2011)

Love the Work of Steve, i've got one of his e-series dropins on the way to me, i'll be sure to post pictures!

i just want to ask, the object circled in this image:





What is it (GTLS light yes?), how much and where can i get one?


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 14, 2011)

Google "Glow Fob S3" to locate the dealers.
I think the one above is modded with a tritium vial, the default one comes with a GITD vial.
FYI, Steve Ku also has stock for tritium fobs of a different design.


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome, thanks Zeruel!


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 27, 2011)

Gavina





Gavina 18650





EX10 Fatty





Volere





LF2XTi





EX10 Ti





38DD





40DD





D10 Ti





18650 Prototype Thrower





Ti Trit Fobs





Thud LT


----------



## compasillo (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's my humble contribution...

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/717/kucollection1.jpg/


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 21, 2011)

Humble contribution? Your collection rocks!!! Certainly puts my Ku collection to shame.

What is that damascus light? I've never seen that one before. I'd love to learn more about that beauty.


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 21, 2011)

Zeruel said:


>


 
:huh:


----------



## compasillo (Jul 22, 2011)

Incidentalist said:


> Humble contribution? Your collection rocks!!! Certainly puts my Ku collection to shame.
> 
> What is that damascus light? I've never seen that one before. I'd love to learn more about that beauty.



It's part of a proto set that never came to production. This is a "shorty LF2XT" powered by a 10180 battery. Really cool stuff.
My poor pic doesn't make justice to how it looks.

I think Zeruel's collection puts anybody else's to shame.


----------



## stoli67 (Aug 31, 2011)

My Gavina with a run three Ti and the only Stainless Steel LF2XT around!

A few more LF2XTs






Ramon has kindly let me hold the Shorty damascus till he wants it back ;-)


----------



## compasillo (Sep 1, 2011)

Just a bit of glowing stuff ... Thank you Steve!!! You are the man :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful Ku collections!  :bow: :bow: 

I present my humble collection... :thumbsup: :grouphug:














One of the Third Run ti LF2XTs has made a trip across the pond to its new home.


----------



## euroken (Sep 2, 2011)

*double post*


----------



## euroken (Sep 2, 2011)

Hiro, compasillo, zeruel, and stoli...:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Sep 5, 2011)

@Hiro

Nice to see you finally have a BeCu :thumbsup: Btw, where did you got the LF2XT Damascus. As far as I know Steve never made this lights since the LF2XT was out of production...


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Oct 3, 2011)

My two BeCu's with the EX10 Fatty 





My other KuKu lights are currently too shy...


----------



## Biomeccanoide (Oct 4, 2011)

JMP said:


> Nice pic DaFAb here is mine. She's for sale now... PS. Does anyone know how to remove a Ti clip on a Ti LF2XT button?



Very nice


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Oct 31, 2011)

WOL, your Ku collection is amazing!

I dressed up my First Run ti LF2XT :thumbsup:


----------



## JMP (Nov 11, 2011)

With is not a WTB thread.


----------



## Norm (Nov 11, 2011)

mrbickelsworth your WTB post has been deleted, please post a WTB in the Marketplace or the Custom Light Forum if your after one of Steve's Lights - Norm


----------



## mrbickelsworth (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry guys, I meant nothing by it. Great photos and if I end up getting one of Steve's lights I'll be sure to include my own.


----------



## dtolomei (Nov 12, 2011)

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Beautiful Ku collections!  :bow: :bow:
> 
> I present my humble collection... :thumbsup: :grouphug:
> 
> ...



Such a lovely collection of LF2XTs Hiro. So many I'm sure you wouldn't mind selling a couple to someone who caught on late the Ku's


----------



## aflashinthenight (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks to Mr Compasillo who has let me own those two ones..
I am so grateful to him for that.


----------



## egrep (Nov 12, 2011)

To think I had a chance at that and passed. I'm older and wiser now. *sigh*. Your collections of Steve's work are thoroughly spectacular gentlemen! Currently I've only got one complete flashlight (Gavina) and a handful of accessories (clips, tailcaps, V10R tubes) but with the 40DD I'll add to my collection, and the G2. I'll really look forward to a knurled 2XT someday though.


stoli67 said:


> and the only Stainless Steel LF2XT around!


----------



## aflashinthenight (Nov 26, 2011)

Steve Ku flashlight and the cucurbits...


----------



## stoli67 (Dec 7, 2011)

Stainless Steel LF2XT and Damascus Shorty with aspheric lens!


----------



## compasillo (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice pix aflashinthenight & stoli67...
Some of your lights look familiar to me.
I'm glad they've found such a good homes :thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 8, 2011)

How about his drop in? Does that count?


----------



## jake royston (Dec 12, 2011)

hope this qualifies!


----------



## rgbgum (Dec 13, 2011)

sorry wrong thread.


----------



## jlir (Jan 28, 2012)

wondering where to check out steve's work, or to purchase new work?this is all quite new to me so any advice would be appreciated.thx.


----------



## burntoshine (Jan 29, 2012)

i have long regretted passing up the copper 2XT. but my Ku 2XTi is my most cherished light.


----------



## JMP (Jan 29, 2012)

burntoshine said:


> i have long regretted passing up the copper 2XT. but my Ku 2XTi is my most cherished light.



Such beautiful lights! Ive got a mint copper one. Want to trade?


----------



## aflashinthenight (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## aflashinthenight (Feb 24, 2012)

with knurled tube


----------



## mohanjude (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice Knurled tube on the Gavina


----------



## jake royston (Mar 18, 2012)

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa381/jake-royston/IMG_2171.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link.

See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## mohanjude (Mar 18, 2012)

Jake

That photo is just amazing... The clarity..


----------



## jake royston (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks! 
I took some time to play with the manual focus mode on my camera.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (May 31, 2012)

Not all light are Steve Ku light but most of it. But if I picture my LF2XTs my regular ones will also pictured with the Ti and BeCu friends 

My LF2XT's

1st col: Steve Ku LF2XT Ti Run #1, #2 ,#3
2nd col: Steve Ku BeCu #1, BeCu #2, bare al,
3rd Col: LF2XT black, LF2XT Natural - Limited R2 Edition w. business card signed by Liteflux Owners, 2x Moddoo Clip + 1x Steve Ku Ti button


----------



## kaichu dento (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful collection and I'm so glad that Steve put so much attention into his LF2XT efforts while they were available.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (May 31, 2012)

That is a fantastic LF2XT collection WOL.


----------



## Light11 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Chrontius (Jun 29, 2012)

Solscud007 said:


> How about his drop in? Does that count?



Woah - what is that weapon? And how did you mod a Surefire host into the receiver?


----------



## rockingthe2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Chrontius said:


> Woah - what is that weapon? And how did you mod a Surefire host into the receiver?



I believe that is a vector and that they are designed like that... not 100% though


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jan 19, 2013)

Let's bump this thread into 2013!

http://imageshack.us/a/img201/8427/lightwithtritpic1.jpg

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## joelbnyc (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, cool Trit fob. Out of all the customs I've seen, that's the only one that looks sleeker than the Tec Accessories Ti or SS...


----------



## Iamnuts (Mar 15, 2013)

joelbnyc said:


> Wow, cool Trit fob. Out of all the customs I've seen, that's the only one that looks sleeker than the Tec Accessories Ti or SS...


Yes I agree, Hiro Where did you get that.

Btw Snowcrash fan then...


----------



## egrep (Mar 15, 2013)

Iamnuts said:


> Yes I agree, Hiro Where did you get that.
> 
> Btw Snowcrash fan then...



Steve Ku (Veleno Designs) made these. They had one larger GTLS insert of an unusual size. I forget exactly. I gave one away and the other unthreaded off my keychain (sadness)


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## franzdom (Apr 7, 2013)

Gavina


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 7, 2013)

That's a beautiful Gavina. I really like the trit color scheme!


----------



## troutpool (Apr 8, 2013)

Hiro Protagonist said:


>



Very nice, Hiro, very nice indeed!


----------



## franzdom (May 9, 2013)

Ku-lection is growing


----------



## franzdom (May 29, 2013)




----------



## franzdom (Jun 4, 2013)

Back row: Gavina, LF2XT ti V3, LF2XT ti V2, D10, LF2XT CuBe
Front: Quantum D2 ti, DD44 ti, D2 steel, ti maze pendant


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 4, 2013)

franzdom said:


> Back row: Gavina, LF2XT ti V3, LF2XT ti V2, D10, LF2XT CuBe
> Front: Quantum D2 ti, DD44 ti, D2 steel, ti maze pendant


Magnificent!


----------



## pugga (Jun 9, 2013)

I know the last one isnt a Kuku but it didn't look right leaving the spot empty:devil:

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## franzdom (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## franzdom (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, they're MOSTLY Ku's


----------



## franzdom (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Aug 4, 2013)

Two Ku and two Tain lights (two on the right)


----------



## KarstGhost (Dec 8, 2013)

Requesting pictures of the Dog Bone. This was a tritium containing light by Steve I believe.


----------



## Mattaus (Dec 8, 2013)

There are pics of the dog bone on the veleno designs website I think...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## malakye666 (May 25, 2014)

Let's get this thread running again. Get your Ku grails out and post some pics.


----------



## pugga (Oct 6, 2015)

mmm think a sale is coming up


----------



## magellan (Oct 6, 2015)

Of Ku's? :wow:


----------



## pugga (Oct 7, 2015)

yeah need some funds but been out of this for while so not sure


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 8, 2015)

magellan said:


> Of Ku's? :wow:


I've got two that I'm getting ready to post up as soon as I get recent pics of them, at which time I guess I should post them here too while they're still mine. One is a mint, still in plastic D10 body! The other my old pal the LF2XT with trit tail.


----------



## magellan (Oct 30, 2015)

Great thread, had to give it a bump.


----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2015)

I just have a few little Ku's but I luv 'em. The two quarters were actually to keep them from rolling off the counter, but they also provide a sense of scale:
.




From left to right:

40 DD bead blast

40 DD Damascus

38 DD titanium

Quantum D2 stainless steel

44 DD titanium

Missing from the lineup is my Ku Dogbone, but it'll turn up and when it does I'll post an updated photo.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## magellan (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice. What knife is that?


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 3, 2016)

magellan said:


> Nice. What knife is that?


Hinderer XM-18, absolutely great knife and I'd still have mine if I hadn't succumbed to an offer to sell it along with my last titanium Clicky. They both went down under.


----------



## magellan (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks.

I've heard of Hinderer but that's it. I'm a bit out of date on current knives. Was a serious collector, especially of Damascus, back in the early 80's thru the early 2000's, but haven't been active since then. But at one time I had a big Damascus as well as regular steel collection. But I can see the younger generation of knife makers is producing some very cool stuff.


----------



## Levon (Jan 11, 2016)

My D2


----------



## magellan (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice trit/glow tube also.


----------



## RGRAY (Jan 12, 2016)

I just got my third black D2 today and I finally got my Helix Zi JP Monday. 
Here is my favorite box: 
Upper Right corner* TAIN*
Ottavino
10280 TI
AAA TI
10280 Da
AAA Da
Middle* Modamag*
Drake
Draco
*The rest Veleno
*Everything small but the Dogbone. 



*VELENO*
38DD ti (ice blue trit) 10180
38DD ti (blue trit) 10180
40DD ti sw (green trit) 10180 
40DD ss bb (yellow trit) 10180
40DD da (ice blue trit) 10180 
44DD ti (green trit) 10220 
QDD ti (green trit) 10180 
QDD ss #0172 brushed (green trit) 10180
QDD ss #0422 brushed (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss black (ice blue trit) 10180
QD2 ss brushed (ice blue trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (blue trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (yellow trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (green trit) 10180
Helix Zi (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) 10180
Helix Zi JP (1 green trit) 10180
Battery Case (4) *
Helix Zi Bead *
Maze Pendant ti (6 ice blue trit)


----------



## moshow9 (Jan 13, 2016)

Very nice collection RGRAY! I'm jealous of your Modamag and Tain lights.


----------



## RGRAY (Jan 13, 2016)

moshow9 said:


> Very nice collection RGRAY! I'm jealous of your Modamag and Tain lights.



Thank you but this is a Veleno thread. 

OK, here's a close up.


----------



## chipwillis (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Thud1023 (Jan 13, 2016)

The Radix Ti is really cool. Placed an order for one!


----------



## write2dgray (Jan 25, 2016)

Thud,

Would you please post some pics when received? I'm curious also to see a size comparison to some AAA light(s). Surprising dearth of information on this new model, it seems your post is the *only* reference outside of velenodesigns.com.

Cheers,
David


----------



## Thud1023 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi,

Will do. Not sure what the build time-frame is, but will post when received : )


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jan 31, 2016)

Ku Run #1 ti LF2XT, Ku Run #2 ti LF2XT, Ku Run #3 ti LF2XT, Ku BeCu LF2XT, Ku Damascus LF2XT, Ku Damascus Shorty LF2XT


----------



## 59ride (Feb 3, 2016)

supposed to be early march to receive my Radix


----------



## Newguy2012 (Feb 19, 2016)

Thud1023 said:


> The Radix Ti is really cool. Placed an order for one!




How much did it cost?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hiro Protagonist said:


>


Very nice collection!


----------



## egginator1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hiro, those boxes r great! Where did you get them? bTW, the lights r awesome as well!


----------



## magellan (Apr 24, 2016)

Wow. You could frame that photo and put it on your wall.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 24, 2016)

That picture gives me grail fever. Need to take slow breaths and relax.....................!


----------

